# pre-jail cycle



## Charlesryan (Jan 19, 2011)

I just wanted to introduce myself. I have been lurking on sites like this for some time. I am a 23 year old college student living in TX. I have been researching aas for a few years now. I recently did my first cycle June of 2010. It was 500mg/week of Sostenon (mexican sustanon) for 12 weeks. I was living in San Diego at the time. I gained 20lbs and kept it all. I have been gaining weight and strength since. Im 5'10 170lbs. I eat 4000+ cals a day, 300g of protein. I have been getting very focused and serious about getting bigger. 

Soo.. I am starting a cycle asap!

I'm currently dealing with legal matters. I was charged with a felony and will be serving some time after this semester. So basically I have 16 weeks starting now.. I ordered 20 omnadren amps, but they have not arrived yet. 

I was wondering if anyone could help me put together a "pre-jail" cycle?

I will be training mma at a gym, once my financial aid comes through. 
I am not really experienced in fighting...


----------



## oufinny (Jan 19, 2011)

That sucks that you have go to jail man, especially in TX; I don't hear to many good things about it here.  If you only have 16 weeks you can do something like Prop for 10-12 weeks, that way you can complete PCT before you go along with your Omnadren.


----------



## SFW (Jan 19, 2011)

Youre gonna lose it all in the can anyway. Better hope your PCT is up to speed. Imagine sittin in the can with the Test levels of a 12 year old and perky, swollen nips? They'll be passing you around like currency.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 19, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Youre gonna lose it all in the can anyway. Better hope your PCT is up to speed. Imagine sittin in the can with the Test levels of a 12 year old and perky, swollen nips? They'll be passing you around like currency.



Damn that is funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jan 19, 2011)

x2


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 19, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Youre gonna lose it all in the can anyway. Better hope your PCT is up to speed. Imagine sittin in the can with the Test levels of a 12 year old and perky, swollen nips? They'll be passing you around like currency.





Charlesryan said:


> I am not really experienced in fighting...




I think he realizes how desirable he will be in there so he wants to get huge quick and learn how to defend himself from the bigger more jacked inmates.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Test and methadrol extreme!Test 10 weeks for proper pct and methadrol for 4 weeks should do it.Clomid for pct.


----------



## flash89912 (Jan 19, 2011)

Been there myself at age 26.  Nah, fed time ain't too bad, got me more immersed in bodybuilding. Luckily place I was at still had a really nice weight yard. Boring as fuck, aside from the monotonous jobs they assign you, working out was the only thing that kept me sane. Food sucks in there... So hope ya got someone to load Ur books for commissary or u won't be getting enough protein. I lived off the roast beef, sardines, and mackerel they sold there.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 19, 2011)

flash89912 said:


> Been there myself at age 26. Nah, fed time ain't too bad, got me more immersed in bodybuilding. Luckily place I was at still had a really nice weight yard. Boring as fuck, aside from the monotonous jobs they assign you, working out was the only thing that kept me sane. Food sucks in there... So hope ya got someone to load Ur books for commissary or u won't be getting enough protein. I lived off the roast beef, sardines, and mackerel they sold there.


 
My dad did fed time came out a monster!!!!He worked in the kitchen so he could eat more often.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 19, 2011)

Start stretching your anus for the next 16 weeks along with some good gear. They will be fighting over you when you arrive. Good luck with that.


----------



## AngiziA (Jan 19, 2011)

WTF the guy asks for help and u guyz are making fun of it this is retarded
shit happens and people make mistakes rather then talking about his anus maybe give some input
do your gear eat big and make sure u get your pct to save what u gained, and good luck, i had couple firends who did time and they got out bigger but anyways..


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 19, 2011)

AngiziA said:


> WTF the guy asks for help and u guyz are making fun of it this is retarded
> shit happens and people make mistakes rather then talking about his anus maybe give some input
> do your gear eat big and make sure u get your pct to save what u gained, and good luck, i had couple firends who did time and they got out bigger but anyways..


 

Shut the fuck up you fucking  , now we will talk about what im going to do to your ANUS,  I am going to it, then on it and THEN  inside it !   What do you think about that ??   My  boy hold my belt hoop while we do some cardio !


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 19, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Youre gonna lose it all in the can anyway. Better hope your PCT is up to speed. Imagine sittin in the can with the Test levels of a 12 year old and perky, swollen nips? They'll be passing you around like currency.


 

You want him next my mexican wet dream ?


----------



## AngiziA (Jan 19, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Shut the fuck up you fucking  , now we will talk about what im going to do to your ANUS,  I am going to it, then on it and THEN  inside it !   What do you think about that ??   My  boy hold my belt hoop while we do some cardio !


how old r u 10? wtf  this is why i hate the net everybody thinks they are hulk and they can do anything...dumm ass hick


----------



## AngiziA (Jan 19, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Shut the fuck up you fucking  , now we will talk about what im going to do to your ANUS,  I am going to it, then on it and THEN  inside it !   What do you think about that ??   My  boy hold my belt hoop while we do some cardio !


you call me homo but u wanna fuck my ass? who is the faggot?


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 19, 2011)

AngiziA said:


> how old r u 10? wtf  this is why i hate the net everybody thinks they are hulk and they can do anything...dumm ass hick




No im 46 cock sucker and u are now my bitch !  stop crying, and  my long fellow.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 19, 2011)

AngiziA said:


> you call me homo but u wanna fuck my ass? who is the faggot?




Me !     Im going to, not want to !

PS....  Im Bi


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 19, 2011)

I think the intra-anal method would work in this case. You would get loosened up a little bit for your new friends. And with the broken vials in your ass, they wouldn't enjoy quite as much.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 19, 2011)

...Goddam funny thread


----------



## AngiziA (Jan 19, 2011)

You know what you guyz suck everybody talks about friendship and help and freaking support but this board is shit...you guyz can all fuckyourself.
Have a good life... your over 40 but i think you have the iq of a 12 year old kid...dont forget to take your viagra when u try to fuck your whore mother


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 19, 2011)

AngiziA said:


> You know what you guyz suck everybody talks about friendship and help and freaking support but this board is shit...you guyz can all fuckyourself.
> Have a good life... your over 40 but i think you have the iq of a 12 year old kid...dont forget to take your viagra when u try to fuck your whore mother[/QUOTE


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 19, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> ...Goddam funny thread


 

Uhuh ! God damm right its funny !  

One of Jerrys kids !


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 19, 2011)

AngiziA said:


> You know what you guyz suck everybody talks about friendship and help and freaking support but this board is shit...you guyz can all fuckyourself.
> Have a good life... your over 40 but i think you have the iq of a 12 year old kid...dont forget to take your viagra when u try to fuck your whore mother


 

What was your question again?


----------



## mich29 (Jan 19, 2011)

this thread made me lol.

but for real op just up your calories and train your ass off till you go in.I wouldn't cycle anything due to the possibility of issues.


----------



## flash89912 (Jan 19, 2011)

Dunno why every prison thread diverts to fucking in the ass. Personally I was never fucked in the ass, nor did I partake in the ass fucking while locked up. But thanks for sharing your experiences. Next time Follow the prison politics, stick with your race, and ya won't get fucked.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

flash89912 said:


> Dunno why every prison thread diverts to fucking in the ass. Personally I was never fucked in the ass, nor did I partake in the ass fucking while locked up. But thanks for sharing your experiences. Next time Follow the prison politics, stick with your race, and ya won't get fucked.



You got that shit right, and avoiding gambling and owing people shit is a good idea too.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 20, 2011)

flash89912 said:


> Dunno why every prison thread diverts to fucking in the ass. Personally I was never fucked in the ass, nor did I partake in the ass fucking while locked up. But thanks for sharing your experiences. Next time Follow the prison politics, stick with your race, and ya won't get fucked.



Well personally, we need to bunk together, next time


----------



## bigmac6969 (Jan 20, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Shut the fuck up you fucking  , now we will talk about what im going to do to your ANUS, I am going to it, then on it and THEN  inside it ! What do you think about that ??  My  boy hold my belt hoop while we do some cardio !


  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GMO (Jan 20, 2011)

Charlesryan said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself. I have been lurking on sites like this for some time. I am a 23 year old college student living in TX. I have been researching aas for a few years now. I recently did my first cycle June of 2010. It was 500mg/week of Sostenon (mexican sustanon) for 12 weeks. I was living in San Diego at the time. I gained 20lbs and kept it all. I have been gaining weight and strength since. Im 5'10 170lbs. I eat 4000+ cals a day, 300g of protein. I have been getting very focused and serious about getting bigger.
> 
> Soo.. I am starting a cycle asap!
> 
> ...



I wouldn't waste my time or money on a cycle just before jail in 16 weeks.  There is no way that you are going to run a cycle of omnadren and _*completely*_ recover before you hit the can.  Furthermore, if TX jails are like FL jails, there are no weights and the food sucks, that combined with the fact that your endocrine system won't be fully recovered means you will lose your gains anyway.  You would be better served training hard and eating big for the next 16 weeks and putting on natural mass.  I had to spend a year in jail in FL and did pushups, dips, pullups, etc. and still lost a great deal of muscle mass.  Without the iron, that's just what happens. Now is not the time for you to be worried about bodybuilding IMO.  Also, jail is not like prison...I doubt you'll have to fight, unless you pull some really stupid s**t.


----------



## ROID (Jan 20, 2011)

Omnadren needs to be injected EOD.

M/W/F is the plan I follow when using Test P.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2011)

That sUcks no iron in fl ! Ct they took them out and replace them with cable machines and dip and pull ups stations.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm, I don't know about jailhouse gyms - I guess that's a good thing.  Maybe he can receive care packages w/ advil bottle full of Halos??  But I'm guessing that won't be allowed.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2011)

Na but u can kuff it! I never did I know people bring 3 packs of cigs or 8 ball in and not the ball u play pool with. Wink wink lol no homo it's about the cash in their


----------



## Crank (Jan 20, 2011)

just od on clomid prior to going in. so you can soak ur cell mate and be the talk of the block lmao


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2011)

Lol


----------



## stylus187 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Youre gonna lose it all in the can anyway. Better hope your PCT is up to speed. Imagine sittin in the can with the Test levels of a 12 year old and perky, swollen nips? They'll be passing you around like currency.


I was thinking pretty much the same thing! Dude your gonna be confined with some aggravating mother fuckers.  If you eat right, while locked up, you can actually put on some size. Hit the rec yard, dips, pull ups, push ups, lunges, I had to do a year, went in at about 200, came home at 185 and was ripped. Anyways, I would not touch any test based products till you come home.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 20, 2011)

mr. Fantastico said:


> youre gonna lose it all in the can anyway. Better hope your pct is up to speed. Imagine sittin in the can with the test levels of a 12 year old and perky, swollen nips? They'll be passing you around like currency.


 
+1


----------



## teepee (Jan 20, 2011)

Soooo, OP -

What are u going to jail for?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2011)

2 second dregree sexual assault on a farm animal!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2011)

That what he told me


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 20, 2011)

Charlesryan said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself. I have been lurking on sites like this for some time. I am a 23 year old college student living in TX. I have been researching aas for a few years now. I recently did my first cycle June of 2010. It was 500mg/week of Sostenon (mexican sustanon) for 12 weeks. I was living in San Diego at the time. I gained 20lbs and kept it all. I have been gaining weight and strength since. Im 5'10 170lbs. I eat 4000+ cals a day, 300g of protein. I have been getting very focused and serious about getting bigger.
> 
> Soo.. I am starting a cycle asap!
> 
> ...


 Your too young to train on roids


----------



## brandon123 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ur aiming to become a big basses dude that can knock people the F out, all in a few months.  The truth is that if u can't fight now then in 16 weeks u still won't be able to.  There is going to be someone that don't give a damn about how big or small you are, u will be tested at some point if ur there for a length of time.  And u can go to mma classes and form a plan of what u will do to someone, but that plan is goin right out the window as soon as ya get hit in the mouth.  Fighting takes years to learn.


----------



## Crank (Jan 20, 2011)

bump that.

spend 16 weeks at boxing lessons lol


----------



## TankZ71 (Jan 20, 2011)

GMO said:


> I wouldn't waste my time or money on a cycle just before jail in 16 weeks.  There is no way that you are going to run a cycle of omnadren and _*completely*_ recover before you hit the can.  Furthermore, if TX jails are like FL jails, there are no weights and the food sucks, that combined with the fact that your endocrine system won't be fully recovered means you will lose your gains anyway.  You would be better served training hard and eating big for the next 16 weeks and putting on natural mass.  I had to spend a year in jail in FL and did pushups, dips, pullups, etc. and still lost a great deal of muscle mass.  Without the iron, that's just what happens. Now is not the time for you to be worried about bodybuilding IMO.  Also, jail is not like prison...I doubt you'll have to fight, unless you pull some really stupid s**t.



Good advice! 

Florida Jails suck ass!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2011)

All jail sucks


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2011)

Jail is just good for the loser that touch little kids


----------



## Charlesryan (Jan 27, 2011)

So I went to court and it looks like I might be a little better off. What happened was my gf and I went to spring break in padre, and she got molested by this guy. The guy and I got into a crazy fight ending in a mutual knife fight. He ended up in the hospital. They didn't have my side of the story bc I ran. We submited statements, so it looks better now. However there is still a possibility that I could goto jail.. In brownsville tx. So I'm still pretty nervous. I saw 99% thug Mexicans in court.. I'm blonde hair blue eyes. The omnadren isn't here yet... My gf wants me to do orals.. Like ph or something. 

Can someone help me out with my diet?


----------



## brandon123 (Jan 27, 2011)

Might ought to just start learnin how to quickly remove the pole ties off the Chain link fences and make shanks out them.   Lol


----------



## GMO (Jan 27, 2011)

Charlesryan said:


> So I went to court and it looks like I might be a little better off. What happened was my gf and I went to spring break in padre, and she got molested by this guy. The guy and I got into a crazy fight ending in a mutual knife fight. He ended up in the hospital. They didn't have my side of the story bc I ran. We submited statements, so it looks better now. However there is still a possibility that I could goto jail.. In brownsville tx. So I'm still pretty nervous. I saw 99% thug Mexicans in court.. I'm blonde hair blue eyes. The omnadren isn't here yet... My gf wants me to do orals.. Like ph or something.
> 
> Can someone help me out with my diet?



A knife fight?


----------



## Charlesryan (Jan 27, 2011)

Unfortunatly yes.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 27, 2011)

GMO said:


> A knife fight?



Sounds like some Soches vs. Greasers shit!


----------



## Diesel618 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just treat everybody with respect and you won't have any problems. As for diet just eat a lot. 4000+ cals and 300+g's protein as an absolute minimum if you're on cycle. I think a 4 week SD run would be awesome and you'd recover in time to do your bid.


----------



## brundel (Jan 27, 2011)

I went to prison a bunch of years ago for AAS.
Trust me on this one bro......stop cycling right now and run a fuking massive PCT.
Run that shit till they lock you up.

Cause once your in your in and nobody fuking cares if you feel like shit and want to slit your wrists because of the depression caused by the combo of no test in your system, estrogen higher than your girlfriends and the fact your in prison.

They dont have AAS in prison ( at least not where Im from) and cycling right before you go in is a terrible idea.

Get some aromasin
5 cups of HCG
a shitton of clomid

get those nuts working cause if you go in and are shut down for a few years you may be shut down forever. Happened to me.


----------



## brandon123 (Jan 27, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> Just treat everybody with respect and you won't have any problems. As for diet just eat a lot. 4000+ cals and 300+g's protein as an absolute minimum if you're on cycle. I think a 4 week SD run would be awesome and you'd recover in time to do your bid.



Hahaha.  I call bullshit!!  U can sit on your rack every day and do nothing but read a book I guarantee you problems will still happen.  People like to get in you business and want whatever kind of food you may have.


----------



## flash89912 (Jan 27, 2011)

Have any of you with the smartass responses actually been to federal prison? It IS all about respect and sticking with your race. Funny you would probably be the new guy that tries to act like a badass only to Get your ass set up so u get thrown in the hole and eventually shipped out. Didn't happen to me but saw it happen to plenty of retards.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jan 27, 2011)

flash89912 said:


> Have any of you with the smartass responses actually been to federal prison? It IS all about respect and sticking with your race. Funny you would probably be the new guy that tries to act like a badass only to Get your ass set up so u get thrown in the hole and eventually shipped out. Didn't happen to me but saw it happen to plenty of retards.


 
/\this...I saw so many people come in with their chests poked out trying to seem all big and bad just asking to get punked. Unless you have gang affiliations going in you won't be a target unless you make yourself a target.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 27, 2011)

The whole Rio Grande Valley is 99% mexican thugs. Brownsville is where God would stick the tube if he wanted to give Texas an enema. If you have to do time there good luck.


----------



## brandon123 (Jan 27, 2011)

flash89912 said:


> Have any of you with the smartass responses actually been to federal prison? It IS all about respect and sticking with your race. Funny you would probably be the new guy that tries to act like a badass only to Get your ass set up so u get thrown in the hole and eventually shipped out. Didn't happen to me but saw it happen to plenty of retards.



I did 7 straight years in state prison.  Your going to get into a fight if your there for any substantial amount of time.


----------



## brandon123 (Jan 27, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> /\this...I saw so many people come in with their chests poked out trying to seem all big and bad just asking to get punked. Unless you have gang affiliations going in you won't be a target unless you make yourself a target.



Are you talking prison- jail-juvenile detention???


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 27, 2011)

"Mutal knife fight"

White boys carry guns hombre.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 27, 2011)

why not just run away from your problems?


----------



## brundel (Jan 27, 2011)

brandon123 said:


> I did 7 straight years in state prison.  Your going to get into a fight if your there for any substantial amount of time.



Pretty much guaranteed "something" is gonna happen.....



At least hes already used to sticking people


----------



## flash89912 (Jan 27, 2011)

Try to act like a badass, you will get your ass handed to ya. That's all I'm sayin.


----------



## GNC Rep (Jan 27, 2011)

You should take the true anabolic stack only from gnc.And some saw palmetto to make that prostate strong if ya know what I mean.  
GICH


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jan 27, 2011)

GNC Rep said:


> You should take the true anabolic stack only from gnc.And some saw palmetto to make that prostate strong if ya know what I mean.
> GICH


 why would anyone want to buy overpriced stuff mate?


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't do a cycle now bro. Your better off spending your valuable time and resources developing a system of getting gear inside.

Dbol is probably your best bet. There used to be paper versions out there (like lsd), not sure if its still around.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 27, 2011)

Charlesryan said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself. I have been lurking on sites like this for some time. I am a 23 year old college student living in TX. I have been researching aas for a few years now. I recently did my first cycle June of 2010. It was 500mg/week of Sostenon (mexican sustanon) for 12 weeks. I was living in San Diego at the time. I gained 20lbs and kept it all. I have been gaining weight and strength since. Im 5'10 170lbs. I eat 4000+ cals a day, 300g of protein. I have been getting very focused and serious about getting bigger.
> 
> Soo.. I am starting a cycle asap!
> 
> ...





you need to practice on how to keep your asshole taped up bro...


----------



## brandon123 (Jan 28, 2011)

brundel said:


> Pretty much guaranteed "something" is gonna happen.....
> 
> 
> 
> At least hes already used to sticking people



"something" is a better word for it.



flash89912 said:


> Try to act like a badass, you will get your ass handed to ya. That's all I'm sayin.



This is very true


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 28, 2011)

Might wanna get that butthole stretched out before you go in. You don't want to bleed all over the place.


----------



## GMO (Jan 28, 2011)

flash89912 said:


> Have any of you with the smartass responses actually been to federal prison? It IS all about respect and sticking with your race. Funny you would probably be the new guy that tries to act like a badass only to Get your ass set up so u get thrown in the hole and eventually shipped out. Didn't happen to me but saw it happen to plenty of retards.



I think he is talking about county jail, but I could be wrong.  County jail is a far cry from prison.  I have spent a great deal of time in the county when I was in my early 20's, and I never got into any fights.  I do have a certain don't f**k with me general appearance, so that may have helped...I don't know. Now prison?  That's a another ballgame.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 28, 2011)

Speak softly but carry a big stick. A lot of it is the way you carry yourself and who you develop ties with. If you have no choice the best option is probably to utilize a shock and awe system. That is, go fucking berserk as if your life depends on it (b/c it might). I know it's easier said than done especially if you're outnumbered. But if it's one on one, fight like a cornered racoon.  But don't start shit to prove yourself.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jan 28, 2011)

brandon123 said:


> Are you talking prison- jail-juvenile detention???


 
my bad...never been to federal prison. The thread was titled pre-jail cycle so I assumed it was county. I had a buddy that did time in a medium security prison in tennessee and he said it was just like anything else you treat people with respect and you get respect. He said it also helped that he hung around with the only AB guy in the prison.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jan 30, 2011)

AB always helps!!! like they said stick to your race and dont owe anyone!!! People pray on fish when you first get in cause your books arnt cought up yet and you dont have shit.....dont take anything!!!!! Dont prove yourself unitll you get tested. try to make your bones on a nig...trust me it helps.best of luck bro


----------



## brian lee (Jan 30, 2011)

Bro, just make sure you hang back and lay low untill you know whats what and whos who.  What level yard are you hitting?  If its a low you got nothing to worry about.  In the higher level yards its all about respect and sticking with your own kind (race).  Don't try to be a bad ass and don't try to be something you're not.  Don't borrow or accept anything of too much value.  Best thing to  be respectful but not "soft"  DO NOT get punked.  If you need to handle business try to do it near a cop so he can hit the deuses and get you seperated before you get hurt.  If you got any questions shoot me a pm.  Good luck to you bro.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Start stretching your anus for the next 16 weeks along with some good gear. They will be fighting over you when you arrive. Good luck with that.


hahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## brian lee (Jan 30, 2011)

I think that when people hear the word "respect" in the context of prison, they really don't understand what that means.  I'm new to "forums", fairly new to computers, and just getting used to the internet.  What I'm quickly  learning is that the internet is great because there is no accountablilty.  All these posts and comments are hillarious.  

In the "pen" one is accountable 24/7.  For example if a "peckerwood" is knowingly in the presence of a known pedophile, said "peckerwood" would have to immediately begin to inflict harm on the known pedophile.  If not, then all the other "peckerwoods" (when made aware of that misstep) would stab the shit out of thier one time "brother" 
Cut in line=get stabbed
Bump into someone and don't say excuse me =get stabbed
Touch the wrong TV set=get stabbed
Basically you do or say something stupid you get stabbed NEVER is EVER is it "one on one" like the movies, more often than not your own people will be the ones doing the stabbing.
Convicts in the higher security joints basically give eachother "respect" for this reason.

Unlike forums on the internet where the philosophy is, "talk about it, I mean type about it never BE ABOUT IT".

Dudes in the pen dream about 1) dope 2)broads and 3)having weights to train with.  
I am thankful to have plenty of access to all 3.  I am also happy that I can read alot of nonsense shit talking without having to worry about anybody doing anyhing.

Let the shit talking begin


----------



## flash89912 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yup its ALL hilarious till you find youself on the other side...ie prison or jail. But its all good....only made me stronger. Plus for whatever reason some chicks digg that shit.


----------



## Charlesryan (Mar 23, 2011)

I've already put on 15lbs. Pumps are insane. I'm taking sust e3d. Dbol 40mg daily. Ppl at the gym have been checking out my guns.


----------



## SFW (Mar 23, 2011)

Charlesryan said:


> Ppl at the gym have been checking out my guns.


 
Well, hopefully the boys in the joint arent going to be checking out your juggs.

Hope that PCT is solid as a mofo bro. Good luck convict!


----------



## GMO (Mar 23, 2011)

Charlesryan said:


> I've already put on 15lbs. Pumps are insane. I'm taking sust e3d. Dbol 40mg daily. Ppl at the gym have been checking out my guns.



So basically what you are saying is that you ignored everyone's advice here on the forum and decided to run a cycle before you go to jail without the time to properly recover your test levels?  You are going into a jail that will not have weight equipment and no access to SERMS or AI's in case of an Estro rebound.

Well done


 -Have fun!


----------



## XYZ (Mar 23, 2011)

OP - You asked for it........


----------



## oden (Mar 23, 2011)

wow this was an interesting read first thing in the morning with coffie!! I would say do your cycle eat as much as possable then you will slowly loose weight in jail and come out fine-youl be OK and remember " what dosent kill you makes you stronger!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 23, 2011)

the first thing you need to do is find a raper or molester and start swingin on them! good luck when do you go


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 23, 2011)

most dudes in the pen do not dream about dope. I read that and laughed. Only junkies dream about dope. Most people in high level prisons belong to organizations which ban the use of hard drugs. Just because you're a dope fiend brian lee, doesn't mean most people are.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 23, 2011)

oden said:


> wow this was an interesting read first thing in the morning with coffie!! I would say do your cycle eat as much as possable then you will slowly loose weight in jail and come out fine-youl be OK and remember " what dosent kill you makes you stronger!


----------



## ordawg1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow........learned a bunch from this thread.........I think


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## brian lee (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry for not clarifying.
When I used the term "dope" it covered everything, gear, beer, cigarettes, all "contraband".  
Yeah that really sounded "dope-fiend-y" and PREACHY in a retarded way.
Life is too short.
Prison is RETARDED.
We all pay for our missteps one way or another.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 23, 2011)

my bad


----------



## DEATH MATCH (Mar 24, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> most dudes in the pen do not dream about dope. I read that and laughed. Only junkies dream about dope. Most people in high level prisons belong to organizations which ban the use of hard drugs. Just because you're a dope fiend brian lee, doesn't mean most people are.


 


Your calling brianlee a dope fiend when your on suboxone or coming off of stuff and you have the nerve to call someone else a dope fiend,now thats calling the kettle black.


_ since I came off of suboxone 6 months ago. Benzo withdrawal sucks donkey dick as everyone said. I was taking 4 mg... _


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 24, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 24, 2011)

DEATH MATCH said:


> Your calling brianlee a dope fiend when your on suboxone or coming off of stuff and you have the nerve to call someone else a dope fiend,now thats calling the kettle black.
> 
> 
> _since I came off of suboxone 6 months ago. Benzo withdrawal sucks donkey dick as everyone said. I was taking 4 mg... _


 
So since I was a dope fiend, no one else in the world can be a dope fiend? Your logic is about as spot on as your political dribble.


----------



## awhites1 (Mar 24, 2011)

flash89912 said:


> Have any of you with the smartass responses actually been to federal prison? It IS all about respect and sticking with your race.



I want to go to prison just to unite the gangs.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2011)

Forget cycles. Here's my take on this whole thing: When you get to your new home, be prepared to find the biggest nastiest fucking guy you can find in the first day you're there. 
Take a chair and beat the living shit out of him with it without even blinking an eye. Cant find a chair? Beat the shit out of him with your hands. 

Don't stop until someone fires a shot.


----------



## tgarza (Mar 24, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Forget cycles. Here's my take on this whole thing: When you get to your new home, be prepared to find the biggest nastiest fucking guy you can find in the first day you're there.
> Take a chair and beat the living shit out of him with it without even blinking an eye. Cant find a chair? Beat the shit out of him with your hands.
> 
> Don't stop until someone fires a shot.




I'm sure he wants to catch an assault beef and do more time.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2011)

tgarza said:


> I'm sure he wants to catch an assault beef and do more time.


So getting ass-raped and becoming his jail bitch is fine...yeah...no.


----------



## tgarza (Mar 24, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> So getting ass-raped and becoming his jail bitch is fine...yeah...no.


 
That is one thing but walking up to some random dude and taking off on him is another.


----------



## vannesb (Mar 25, 2011)

You guys are too much!  Been down a few times!  thank God not in 15 years!! WooHoo!  If you think your size is going to mean something WRONG!!  if you are that worried the only suggestion i can give you is learn to fight or take PC!


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, too much!

I hope the best for this guy! (and hope he didn't do anything too bad)


----------



## vannesb (Mar 26, 2011)

twister mixer said:


> yes, too much!
> 
> I hope the best for this guy! (and hope he didn't do anything too bad)


 

we play we pay, that the way it goes


----------

